# a little chilly on the panhandle (Video!)



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Hannah and I decided sat. wouldn't work out due to the 22mph onshore winds and the temp. being a hight of 47 and low of 32.... so we opted for a high on 55 and 5mph winds on sunday. worked out pretty well. :lol: 

we got set up around 2pm. i yakked a bait out about 300 yards and dropped most of the left over scraps from cutting bait around it. on the way in i saw a group of oversize reds, 3 that were well over 30" and two about 24" following them. pretty cool to see from the yak. 

made it back in and then cast out the long rods. had them at 80 and 100yards. one deep in the gut and one on the drop off. clickers were silent pretty much all day.










i did get a hit on the 9/0, it got picked up and went slack. i tried to catch up to it but couldn't then finally felt the weight dragging on the bottom. got it in and all the meat had been sucked off and the skin was still on the hook... bummer. 










sun finally went down and i redeployed the 9/0. as soon as i landed i got a good run on one of the long rods, had to do a 60 yard sprint to get to it and when i engaged the reel the fish spit the hook. so i rebaited and got it back out. not as far but 20 mins later i was hooked up! as im fighting the fish the 9/0 which i had just dropped into the first gut, was screeming.... man i love the sound of a big penn going off! hannah is on it and hooks up, then its off... the 50lb mainline broke. clean break and my topshot and leader is now gone!  sucks to lose all that gear and have a shark trailing it. anyways, fish on and its not very big. doesn't take long and i have a little 6fter beached. 










get her back in the water and get another bait out. we wait for about 30 mins and decide its too cold and were going to pack it in.... then my reel starts screeming! 

VIDEO! its not the best quality but i wanted to get something together. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gYATGInA50&feature=youtu.be

land a 6'10" sand bar in about 25 minutes. maybe a little longer. 










after that we went home... glad to be warm.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Sweet!!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

looks like you guy's are havin a good time. nice video! Iam relocated here from Huntington/Newport
where are are you from? Hannah has that valley girl twang


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> looks like you guy's are havin a good time. nice video! Iam relocated here from Huntington/Newport
> where are are you from? Hannah has that valley girl twang


both from San Bernardino/LA county. i was stationed in SD the past year and half.


----------

